# I want to become an environmental engineer??



## AirlinePilot (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello i am currently a freshman at Harrisburg Area Community College in Pennsylvania. I have to take a few remedial courses because I dropped out of high school and earned my GED. So it is going to take me a total of 3 years to complete all the courses i need to transfer. Now I was looking at University of Pittsburgh as my top choice, then Drexel, then Iowa State, then Oklahoma State, then Temple. I'm worried that because of my situation I will not be as competitive when it comes to getting a job. What is the demand of environmental engineers? I want to help the environment and stop pollution, and make decent money. Hypothetically speaking, say i maintain a 3.0 GPA and go to one of these schools and earn a degree in environmental engineering will I be able to secure a job right out of college? Drexel University actually has a Co-op unlike PITT, and it costs 15K a year more to go there. My long term goal is in fact to become an airline pilot. Engineering is something I know I would enjoy and I mainly want it as a stepping stone/backup in case aviation does not work out. You see when i get out of school I will be spending 50K-100K over a few years in flight training, then I will have to instruct for low wages while I do this I want to be an engineer. In fact i'm even considering jsut doing away with an aviation career and just focusing on engineering, that way Ill just buy my own general aviation aircraft to fly. A major concern of mine is how I am going to invest 10K a year in the stock market for retirement and pay for everything else? Because investing for retirement is crucial too me.


----------



## picusld (Feb 28, 2011)

First pass the math course work. Then worry about where you are going to transfer to.

The drop out rate for my engineering program was proabaly over 60% and those kids had a HS diploma.

Why didn't you graduate HS?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd say the demand for environmental engineers is higher than most branches of engineering right now. As far as the link between being an airline pilot and an engineer, I'd have to assume that is a route less traveled for airline pilots. I'm sure it's not impossible, but I get the feeling it isn't the most practical way to go about it.

Aren't most airline pilots former air force pilots?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 28, 2011)

You might consider adding a doctor, a lawyer, and an Indian chief to your list of things to do while pursing your quest to be an airline pilot and environmental savior engineer. Doctors help people, lawyers make fatty money, and Indian Chiefs have wisdom and spriitual tranquility during their golden years.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 28, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> You might consider adding a doctor, a lawyer, and an Indian chief to your list of things to do while pursing your quest to be an airline pilot and environmental savior engineer. Doctors help people, lawyers make fatty money, and Indian Chiefs have wisdom and spriitual tranquility during their golden years.


:lmao:

MA, I think you need to add crime fighting superhero to that list.

I was going to cut the OP some slack and assume he/she is pretty young and thus doesn't realize how far fetched being an environmental engineer and an airline pilot is.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> Hello i am currently a freshman at Harrisburg Area Community College in Pennsylvania. I have to take a few remedial courses because I dropped out of high school and earned my GED. So it is going to take me a total of 3 years to complete all the courses i need to transfer. Now I was looking at University of Pittsburgh as my top choice, then Drexel, then Iowa State, then Oklahoma State, then Temple. I'm worried that because of my situation I will not be as competitive when it comes to getting a job. What is the demand of environmental engineers? I want to help the environment and stop pollution, and make decent money. Hypothetically speaking, say i maintain a 3.0 GPA and go to one of these schools and earn a degree in environmental engineering will I be able to secure a job right out of college? Drexel University actually has a Co-op unlike PITT, and it costs 15K a year more to go there. My long term goal is in fact to become an airline pilot. Engineering is something I know I would enjoy and I mainly want it as a stepping stone/backup in case aviation does not work out. You see when i get out of school I will be spending 50K-100K over a few years in flight training, then I will have to instruct for low wages while I do this I want to be an engineer. In fact i'm even considering jsut doing away with an aviation career and just focusing on engineering, that way Ill just buy my own general aviation aircraft to fly. A major concern of mine is how I am going to invest 10K a year in the stock market for retirement and pay for everything else? Because investing for retirement is crucial too me.


Not all engineering pays well. Certainly not right out of school. If you care worried about marketablity after school then the co-op route would likely be the best option for you. This way you already have some experience under your belt when appling for jobs.

Becoming an env engineer will not stop pollution, that falls on the polluter to stop polluting. You can help minmize the effects effects or clean it up, but not really prevent it.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 28, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Becoming an env engineer will not stop pollution, that falls on the polluter to stop polluting. You can help minmize the effects effects or clean it up, but not really prevent it.


Funny, all the enviro classes I took in school taught us how to calculate how much you could pollute before causing problem (i.e. killing everything). I really don't remember anything about actually stopping pollution :dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> You might consider adding a doctor, a lawyer, and an Indian chief to your list of things to do while pursing your quest to be an airline pilot and environmental savior engineer. Doctors help people, lawyers make fatty money, and Indian Chiefs have wisdom and spriitual tranquility during their golden years.


It's important to have side pursuits. That's why I'm taking correspondence classes to be a Jedi Master.

If the OP is serious, I think you need to take a reality check here.

In order to go the full route to become an envl engineer, you'll need to get your remedial coursework out of the way, transfer into a 4-year school, get a bachelor's, depending on when you graduate you may need to get a masters or 30 additional credits (when does B+30 start again?), work for 3-4 years gaining progressive experience, and take two difficult 8-hour long exams just to be considered 'minimally competent' to practice engineering.

It sounds like you are going for a dual career here. What will your engineering boss say when something is due, but United wants you to fly the New York to DC express 5 times that day? Also, don't planes spew out a lot of pollution, which you are proudly thumping your chest about reducing.

If you have a love of the environment, and a love of aviation, why not go into a career that involves developing cleaner jet fuel or improved airplane emissions control systems?



> I'd say the demand for environmental engineers is higher than most branches of engineering right now.


Whenever some big new regulation that is going to be a drawn out PITA to comply with gets passed, we often refer to it as "The Consulting Engineers Full Employment Act"


----------



## AirlinePilot (Feb 28, 2011)

Okay thanks for the post I actually personally know a few engineers that switched careeers to become an airline pilot and many more that did so and wrote about it on the internet. Its not far fetched as it seems. AS AN AIRLINE PILOT YOU NEED A BACK UP! you can fail a medical or test ride really fast and your of the job or even more you can get furloughed in the bad economic times. We need bread and food lol. Also alot of engineers are pilots. Engineering is my backup once I get a full time flying gig I will stop being an engneer and if i ever stop flying I will be an engineer again. From what ive read engineers make 50-80K first year out of school with a bachelors! what is this about having to get your masters and build experience for 8 years then having to take the test? I don't know where you got your information, but it seems false.


----------



## AirlinePilot (Feb 28, 2011)

I also dropped out of high school my senior year for rather personal issues. I've always been the type of kid to study and enjoy learning, as well as, doing well in math. The fact that i have to take remedial courses is messed up, but but it can only help me. i would like to become an engineer right after school for the fun and money. Do you think it would be best to pursue another major such as computer science? Remember I NEEd 50K+ first year out of undergrad.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 28, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> Okay thanks for the post I actually personally know a few engineers that switched careeers to become an airline pilot and many more that did so and wrote about it on the internet. Its not far fetched as it seems. AS AN AIRLINE PILOT YOU NEED A BACK UP! you can fail a medical or test ride really fast and your of the job or even more you can get furloughed in the bad economic times. We need bread and food lol. Also alot of engineers are pilots. Engineering is my backup once I get a full time flying gig I will stop being an engneer and if i ever stop flying I will be an engineer again. From what ive read engineers make 50-80K first year out of school with a bachelors! what is this about having to get your masters and build experience for 8 years then having to take the test? I don't know where you got your information, but it seems false.


Do you live in Alaska, by chance?


----------



## frazil (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't go into engineering as a back up. You'll graduate, get a job, and never have enough time to devote to flight school. Just decide now which career has a better chance of giving you the life you want and do it.


----------



## picusld (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> i would like to become an engineer right after school for the fun and money. Do you think it would be best to pursue another major such as computer science? Remember I NEEd 50K+ first year out of undergrad.


While I may get disagreements from my fellow board members, engineering is not fun. I would better characterize it as stable, sometimes interesting, sometimes very interesting, sometimes like watching paint dry, etc...

If you are looking for fun, I would suggest something else.

50k is not an unreasonable number (Projected in 5 yrs), but if you graduated today, I think that you have a hard time finding someone to pay you that.


----------



## AirlinePilot (Mar 1, 2011)

picusld said:


> AirlinePilot said:
> 
> 
> > i would like to become an engineer right after school for the fun and money. Do you think it would be best to pursue another major such as computer science? Remember I NEEd 50K+ first year out of undergrad.
> ...



IS Computer Science A BETTER MAJOR then???


----------



## picusld (Mar 1, 2011)

> IS Computer Science A BETTER MAJOR then???


Don't split hairs over it now. Pass the math courses, then worry about it. I didn't make a decision until after 2 years of school. Initial courses are about the same for all engineering fields and alot of the sciences. just make sure your school has a transfer agreement with where you are going to attend to complete your BS so that you are not wasting your time.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 1, 2011)

University of North Dakota has a well-respected aviation program also.


----------



## AirlinePilot (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW no offense but i can see you guys have no experience in aviation by recommending embry riddle or even still an aviation degree! you cant do anything with one and furloughs happen all the time!.... every airline pilot iever talked to let alone a flight instructor recommends getting a degree else where such as ENGINEERING or business. I myself am trying to decide wether i shoudl pursue a computer science degree or engineering. Seriously, what is better? As far as, pay and job demand/stability and getting a job right out of college?


----------



## AirlinePilot (Mar 1, 2011)

and yes UND is a great school for aan aviation degree embry riddl eis a rip off i know all this.... however, I also know that getting a degree in aviation is literally foolish! You can get dropped by an airline for a hundred different reasons: medical, economic, etc.


----------



## benbo (Mar 1, 2011)

> WOW no offense but i can see you guys have no experience in aviation


If you know everything why are you asking the questions?


----------



## AirlinePilot (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm saying I know about airline careers did i say I knew anything about engineering or computer science? FUCK which career is better CS or Engineering liek i asked this question atleast 4 tiems now


----------



## picusld (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> I'm saying I know about airline careers did i say I knew anything about engineering or computer science? FUCK which career is better CS or Engineering liek i asked this question atleast 4 tiems now


What is CS?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> which career is better CS or Engineering


Neither, I recommend squirrel herding. It is a career where the state of the economy has no bearing on the marketability of the degree.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> I'm saying I know about airline careers did i say I knew anything about engineering or computer science? FUCK which career is better CS or Engineering liek i asked this question atleast 4 tiems now


you may have asked the question, but you peppered it with lots of extra bits of info that would change/influence the answer someone could give. Even then answers will vary.

We are engineers not computer science people. So you will have to find a CS forum to get their opinion on life as a CS person and compare to what engineers have told you then decide for yourself what is better for YOU. We can tell you what it is like in the engineering world...which is what people have posted. Yes sometimes we take humor a little to far, but some of your ideals are really a little far fetched based on our experience in the engineering field.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> I'm saying I know about airline careers did i say I knew anything about engineering or computer science? FUCK which career is better CS or Engineering liek i asked this question atleast 4 tiems now


I'd say turd juggling is the field for you.


----------



## AirlinePilot (Mar 1, 2011)

wooo i just quit my job at mcdonalds a few weeks ago.... honestly it makes no difference to me as long as i can invest 10 K a year i WILL be a millionaire i forgot ot mention im a profitable trader...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 1, 2011)

Being a rap star can bring in lots of coin. You may need to do some time in jail to improve your street cred. With your GED your are already overeducated, so you can "get a job" immediately and start putting away that 10k for the retirement crib.

If the rap thing doesn't work out, you could always wheel and deal on the streets, what with being a profitable trader and all.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> wooo i just quit my job at mcdonalds a few weeks ago....


Boy, I bet your momma's boyfriend was pizzed.


----------



## AirlinePilot (Mar 1, 2011)

ha i did 2 years in juvie thats why i got my GED instead of graduating top of my class with a 4.0 that i had!


----------



## benbo (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> wooo i just quit my job at mcdonalds a few weeks ago.... honestly it makes no difference to me as long as i can invest 10 K a year i WILL be a millionaire i forgot ot mention im a profitable trader...


I suggest you PM a member named ironman. I believe he could supply you with a good deal of valuable aviation and engineering information, and you two should really hit it off.

If nothing else the two of you could collaborate on a writing style manual.


----------



## Fudgey (Mar 1, 2011)

picusld said:


> AirlinePilot said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying I know about airline careers did i say I knew anything about engineering or computer science? FUCK which career is better CS or Engineering liek i asked this question atleast 4 tiems now
> ...


Crotch Sniffing?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 1, 2011)

Thread's over. Fudgey posted.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> Hello i am currently a freshman at Harrisburg Area Community College in Pennsylvania. I have to take a few remedial courses because I dropped out of high school and earned my GED. So it is going to take me a total of 3 years to complete all the courses i need to transfer. Now I was looking at University of Pittsburgh as my top choice, then Drexel, then Iowa State, then Oklahoma State, then Temple. I'm worried that because of my situation I will not be as competitive when it comes to getting a job. What is the demand of environmental engineers? I want to help the environment and stop pollution, and make decent money. Hypothetically speaking, say i maintain a 3.0 GPA and go to one of these schools and earn a degree in environmental engineering will I be able to secure a job right out of college? Drexel University actually has a Co-op unlike PITT, and it costs 15K a year more to go there. My long term goal is in fact to become an airline pilot. Engineering is something I know I would enjoy and I mainly want it as a stepping stone/backup in case aviation does not work out. You see when i get out of school I will be spending 50K-100K over a few years in flight training, then I will have to instruct for low wages while I do this I want to be an engineer. In fact i'm even considering jsut doing away with an aviation career and just focusing on engineering, that way Ill just buy my own general aviation aircraft to fly. A major concern of mine is how I am going to invest 10K a year in the stock market for retirement and pay for everything else? Because investing for retirement is crucial too me.


Although this thread went downhill fast, (even Fudgey got in it), I will give you a serious answer, take it for what you will.....

It's not even so much about how much $$ you will be making at first, as it is return on your investment. If you are a decent 'trader' like you said, then you'll understand.

If you go to a State school or a cheaper school out of state, and get the same degree for half of the tuition investment, you can start off making less $ but be better off because of having less loan payments to re-pay.

Some people forget to look at that aspect. I always try to tell a H.S. junior/senior to keep it in mind.

The savings of several hundred/month in loans makes a big difference.

But, with that said, Engineering is going nowhere, environmental issues are going nowhere, so it's a stable field.

Computer science will only grow IMO, so its a very stable field too.

DON'T MAKE A DECISION BASED ON MONEY, MAKE THE DECISION BASED ON WHICH ONE INTERESTS YOU.

my $0.02


----------



## Steve Wilkos (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot said:


> ha i did 2 years in juvie thats why i got my GED instead of graduating top of my class with a 4.0 that i had!


AirlinePilot, I have the polygraph results right here. We asked you if you did two years in juvie. You said yes. We asked if you had a 4.0 at any, ANY time in your high school career. You said yes.

And the test results showed....you did NOT tell the truth.


----------



## The Audience (Mar 1, 2011)

OOooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Steve Wilkos (Mar 1, 2011)

AirlinePilot, get off my stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Audience (Mar 1, 2011)

Steve!!! Steve!!! Steve!!! Steve!!! Steve!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 1, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Being a rap star can bring in lots of coin.


So can pimpin', but pimpin' ain't easy.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 1, 2011)

yo pilot. Here's a serious suggestion for you. All these jobs are listing more than $50k. something to mull over.

jobs for smart people


----------



## momech (Mar 8, 2011)

I am seldom disappointed when I take my monthly peek into the Hall of Fame!


----------

